# Batterie de mon ipad très chaude



## Ryohei (22 Octobre 2012)

Je voudrais savoir s'il est normal que la batterie de mon ipad 3 chauffe beaucoup lorsqu'elle est branchée ? Hier, elle était vraiment brûlante, j'ai cru que j'allais devoir utiliser des gants pour la retirer ^^" Je possède l'ipad 1, avec lequel je ne connais pas ce genre de problème.

Merci !


----------

